# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 6: Contagion Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes the sixth Heresy-Online Expeditious Stories Competition!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, which works quite conveniently as there are only three stories, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

As a reminder, *the monthly winners will be placed in The Heretic*! 

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 2 July 2011*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 6 will be posted (the topic of which has yet to be decided, so send me your ideas!)

Here are the entries for HOES #6:

ThatOtherGuy: Contagion

gothik: The Idol

andygorn: The Hero of Xanthius Ridge

Boc: The Plains of Herdias Prime

Bane_of_Kings: The Grandfather

Svartmetall: Becoming

C'Tan Chimera: Noxious Thoughts

GregorEisenhorn: The Final Charge

Vulkansnodosaurus: Planting

arumichic: Salvation

The_Inquisitor: Contageon
As a reminder, you do not need to have written a story to vote. Any and all Heretics are more than welcome to check out the stories and cast their votes for their favorites.

Now get voting!


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Just to say that I really enjoyed all of these stories...very inventive and exploring different aspects in a lot of character. I thought that all were very well written and atmospheric of their settings. Many thanks to all for posting and sharing.

1st (= 3pts) = C'tan Chimera - "Noxious Thoughts"
2nd (=2pts) = Gothik - "The Idol" 
3rd (= 1pt) = Vulkansnodosaurus - "Planting"


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st- c'tan chimera -noxiuos thoughts- 3pts
2nd- bane of kings - the grandfather- 2pts
3rd- boc-the plains of herdias prime - 1pt

i really enjoyed them all but these three stood out the most for me well done to everyone thought great reads as always


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

1- Bane_of_Kings: The Grandfather
2- GregorEisenhorn: The Final Charge
3- The_Inquisitor: Contageon


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

1 - Gothik: The Idol - 3pts
2 - Svartmetall: Becoming - 2pts
3 - Boc: The Plains of Herdias Prime - 1pt

Great stories all round here, really good job everybody .


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*This is how I see it.*

1st place (3 points)- Svartmetall - Becomming

2nd place (2 points) -The Inquisitor - Contageon

3rd place (1 point) - Gregor Eisenhorn - The Final Charge

I enjoyed each story. Lots of talent here.


----------



## GregorEisenhorn (May 19, 2011)

1st Place: Svartmetall, Becoming, 3pts
2nd Place: andygorn, The Hero of Xanthius Ridge, 2pts
3rd Place: Boc, The Plains of Hereticus Prime

Good topic this time, allowed for some interesting scope.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You know, I think this is one of the first times where just about every entry is level headed in talent- it's really going to boil down which story was the most inventive. I'll be back with a decision soon enough- damn well good, everyone.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

1. Svartmetall, Becoming, 3pts
2. Boc, The Plains of Hereticus Prime, 2pts
3. ThatOtherGuy, Contagion, 1pt

I had fun writing for this and hope to participate more in the future!~
Really good stories, I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

H'Okay, we've got 39 hours left in the voting window, and I know I for one still have to get off my arse to vote, remember anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered the competition.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Honorable mentions:
andygorn, The Hero of Xanthus Ridge
Svartmetall, Becoming- A pH of -26 is impossible even in the Warhammer 40K universe, as it would indicate 10^26 moles of protons in a liter of water, by definition. That was something I felt I should mention simply because otherwise the story could have made my top 3.

3. C'Tan Chimera, Noxious Thoughts, 1 pt.
2. GregorEisenhorn, The Final Charge, 2 pts.
1. Bane_of_Kings, The Grandfather, 3 pts.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

1st- C'tan chimera -Noxious thoughts- 3pts
2nd- Boc- The plains of herdias prime - 2pts
3rd- Bane of kings - The Grandfather - 1pt

Good job y'all.

L.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

1st: gothik - The Idol
2nd: Bane_of_Kings - The Grandfather
3rd: C'Tan Chimera - Noxious Thoughts

And 14.5 hours to go!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

VulkansNodosaurus said:


> A pH of -26 is impossible even in the Warhammer 40K universe...


If we discount what's currently held to be impossible, then there's no Geller field, no Warp, no Astronomicon etc. etc. 

For the kinds of extreme acids and superacids I wanted to portray in the story, something like the Hammett acidity function is a more accurate measure than the pH scale which is far more useful for wimpy dilute aqueous solutions of acids and bases. Given that even in the 21st century things like fluoroantimonic acid measure at around -32 on the Hammett scale, I figured assigning a pH value of -26 to the fluids inside what amounts to a larval-stage Obliterator's body was actually fairly conservative. And, since almost nobody's heard of the Hammett scale or other more accurate ways of measuring extreme acidity, for reasons of pure readability I went with the widely-recognised pH scale and assigned a high value on that. 

Yeah, I know. I overthink things 


And my votes:
1: *andygorn* - The Hero of Xanthius Ridge
2: *gothik* - The Idol
3: *Boc* - The Plains of Herdias Prime


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Need a tie breaker, 5.5 hours to go!

And I'm in agreement with Svart, nothing says that in the next umpteen thousand years the pH scale doesn't either scale differently or has stayed constant.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, we had a 3-way tie for 1st, of which one writer did not vote, and thereby the tie is reduced to two...

*First Place, with 11 points each:*
Svartmetall's "Becoming"
Bane_of_King's "The Grandfather"

*Third Place, 10 points:*
Gothik's "The Idol"

I'll get #7 posted here shortly, however will not yet update the Winning HOES Thread until CP swoops down and pronounces a winner between Svart and BoK.

Thanks again all for participating!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The great Commissar Ploss has spoken!

*Svartmetall* is the official winner of HOES #6: Contagion! Congrats, mate!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Congrats Svart!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

congrats svart and thanks guys third wow that means a lot thanks


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Svartmetall-
Well, I guess you should have made it clear you're talking about the Hammett scale .

Congratulations!


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners and also to everyone else, too...I know I'll be coming back to read these stories over and over again as they're all very intriguing and characterful.
From what I've seen here so far, for me, this site (and the people on it of course!) set the standard + raise the bar pretty darn high for GW (and non-GW) fan-fiction writing.
Thanks to everyone for your contributions + feedback/advice + inspiration.


----------

